
I used Tinder in Japan. Should you use it too? - shigye
https://medium.com/@dinewithco/i-used-tinder-in-japan-should-you-use-it-too-9b4e8086583d#.eh5xvb9qs
======
jrnichols
"Tinder is the go to hookup app in the United States"

Not anymore it isn't. This varies wildly on your age group and location, but
the landscape has definitely changed.

Tinder is also loaded with fake profiles now that they seem powerless to do
anything about.

And this seems to be from the same guy that's always hawking his dating
app/site too, isn't it?

